# Philippine Sentra B12



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

From a Laguna,P.I. based group

http://www.nohumps.s5.com/contri13.html


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

old school!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

That's the Series I sentra in PI right? I remember they even have a diesel engine!


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2003)

mabuti tumingin sumakay , tauhan!


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

kieboi said:


> *mabuti tumingin sumakay , tauhan! *


lol mabuhay!!


----------



## Quepias (Jul 25, 2002)

Didn't know have a number of Pinoys in the forum!  cool!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

There are quite a good number of Pinoys here.Kinda surprised me.
By the way,check out my Jeepster thread.Ive posted links,tricycle and jeepney pics.


----------

